# 559                                                      closed



## Minou (Sep 27, 2020)

Hello!

My mom's island has turnips at 559 Bells. Dodo is on top of the thread.

There is no entry fee, but tips mainly in NMT form are greatly appreciated (my mom enjoys doing island hopping the most ^^)!

She will be AFK so feel free to come unannounced and go to Nook's by looking at the map.
Kicks is here, and feel free to shop!

If you bring tips, you can drop them off anywhere at the entrance of the airport.


----------



## blupigan (Sep 27, 2020)

Hey I'll be making multiple trips if thats ok, I'll drop off an NMT every couple trips if thats good?


----------



## Zakira (Sep 27, 2020)

I stopped by, thanks! I also left some NMT


----------



## Minou (Sep 27, 2020)

blupigan said:


> Hey I'll be making multiple trips if thats ok, I'll drop off an NMT every couple trips if thats good?


yep go ahead! and thx!

	Post automatically merged: Sep 27, 2020



Zakira said:


> I stopped by, thanks! I also left some NMT


thank you!


----------



## Debeers (Sep 27, 2020)

Still open?


----------



## Ed_PureLife (Sep 27, 2020)

Just stopped by and left a few NMT’s. I’ll swing by and leave some more.


----------



## Minou (Sep 27, 2020)

Debeers said:


> Still open?


still open!

	Post automatically merged: Sep 27, 2020



Ed_PureLife said:


> Just stopped by and left a few NMT’s. I’ll swing by and leave some more.


ok thanks!


----------



## Debeers (Sep 27, 2020)

On my way!

	Post automatically merged: Sep 27, 2020

Left some nmts in front of the resident’s house.


----------



## Minou (Sep 27, 2020)

Debeers said:


> On my way!
> 
> Post automatically merged: Sep 27, 2020
> 
> Left some nmts in front of the resident’s house.


thank you!

	Post automatically merged: Sep 27, 2020

sorry to the people who were coming, my mom is very shy so she runs past people to avoid talking  
and thank you for all your generous tips!


----------



## Boozybrit (Sep 27, 2020)

On my way if your still open? Ill bring some NMT too


----------



## Foreverfox (Sep 27, 2020)

I might stop by in a few!

	Post automatically merged: Sep 27, 2020



Foreverfox said:


> I might stop by in a few!


Just realized I'd have to make 2 trips, is that okay?


----------



## Minou (Sep 27, 2020)

Foreverfox said:


> I might stop by in a few!
> 
> Post automatically merged: Sep 27, 2020
> 
> ...


No problem!


----------



## ATheBuoy42 (Sep 27, 2020)

I dropped off some tickets :3 hope I can make multiple trips!

Oh... I did just get a communication error >.<


----------



## Minou (Sep 27, 2020)

sorry there was a communication error 
updated with new dodo code above

	Post automatically merged: Sep 27, 2020



ATheBuoy42 said:


> I dropped off some tickets :3 hope I can make multiple trips!
> 
> Oh... I did just get a communication error >.<


yes you can! and thanks for the tickets!

	Post automatically merged: Sep 27, 2020

looks like there was a communication error again
updating new code!


----------



## Shiru Wox (Sep 27, 2020)

I'll be making two trips and going to leave some NMT in front of the shop, thanks for the opportunity :3


----------



## fatmasterson (Sep 27, 2020)

I made two trips and left some NMT next to the shop, thank you!


----------



## Minou (Sep 27, 2020)

fatmasterson said:


> I made two trips and left some NMT next to the shop, thank you!


Thank you! ^^


----------



## Elysian (Sep 27, 2020)

hello there! i'll be making a few trips! i'll be sure to leave some nmt!


----------



## Minou (Sep 27, 2020)

Elysian said:


> hello there! i'll be making a few trips! i'll be sure to leave some nmt!


No problem! And thanks!


----------

